#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct b.tech admission in amu-b.tech direct admission in amu

## devsuroor

Hi

I am an experienced and an expert counselor for engineering direct admissions.

Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota or through Donation" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) in amu:

Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)







  Similar Threads: Direct b.tech admission in west bengal-b.tech direct admission in west bangal Direct b.tech admission in biotech-b.tech direct admission in bio tech Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore Direct admission in b.tech in cse-b.tech 2012 direct admission in cse

----------

